# In too deep? All the gear, no idea.



## JTuroa (Jun 17, 2019)

Apologies if this isn't the right place to ask,

Ive just got new gear for the season coming.
Last year was my first season. I got about 30 days in. I'd say I'm around intermediate level. I can carve, handle blue runs confidently, but park still freaks me out.
I chose to go for a season rental set up to see if I was into it. I absolutely fell in love with the sport and decided to save and buy some for
gear for this season.

But I'm worried I've been up sold too much and have been talked into getting gear that's too advanced for me.

Last season I rode pair of medium soft snowjam boots, no idea what model.
A Drake Traffic, and Drake King Bindings.

The new set up I want to last me the next few seasons through my progression.

I've now got Ride Machete, Rodeo ltd's, and Insano boots.( I tried anthems-too soft, the jacksons felt horrible, I wanted the fuse, but they did t have my size)

I spent a few hours there getting boots fitted and talking about my riding with the guys, and they were all really helpful

I dont know if it's a buyers remorse, or anxiety thing, or what, but I feel nervous about coming into the new season looking like an asshole with l this new gear and and such limited experience.
I expect to get at least 20 days in this year, hopefully 30+ if weather gods permit.


----------



## Scalpelman (Dec 5, 2017)

Too late now! Ha. Don’t worry about it. Plenty of rookies with new gear. You’ll blend in. Besides, you already have more days in that many 5 year newbies. Welcome to the addiction


----------



## JTuroa (Jun 17, 2019)

Haha, thanks for the reassurance. I guess I feel weird with all this High end freestyle gear, when I know the chances of me taking it to the park is very unlikely. Technically speaking it all makes sense in terms of specs- I really enjoy carving, buttering and small natural features and side hits etc.

I feel like back country is calling me in the distance and that I may start venturing out towards the end of this season if I find the right mentor. which is why I opted for stiffer boots over softer, knowing that I may need the responsiveness later on.

If I take out the silly social anxiety, I guess I'm worried mostly about the boots being such a jump in stiffness.

I feel like Imm going to lose the fluidity of turning I had gained at the end of the last season,


----------



## Myoko (Dec 11, 2018)

Everyone gets new gear sometimes and you learn quickly snowboarding so it's a complete non-issue. If you go get some super flash one piece with a matching "look at me" helmet, then I withdraw my above comment. Some shit you just need to be good to get away with or be super confident regardless I reckon 

Oh, if you are carrying avalanche gear and look useless, that would be look bad.


----------



## sush1 (Sep 26, 2017)

Nothing to worry about man, I don't think most people on the hill even know what gear is what anyway. 

I have seen some much weirder stuff the last couple of weeks as the new season starts. Saw a guy who couldn't link turns on a super doa. Someone with now drives on his huck knife. Very young kid who was a pretty average rider on an orca with falcors just riding over rocks. Even then who cares, as long as they're having a good time.

I think this list is pretty decent as for things not to do - https://snowboardaddiction.com/blogs/latest-news/113217412-what-not-to-do-as-a-snowboarder although I know some pros ride with their toe straps on the top of their boot.


----------



## Scalpelman (Dec 5, 2017)

sush1 said:


> I think this list is pretty decent as for things not to do - https://snowboardaddiction.com/blogs/latest-news/113217412-what-not-to-do-as-a-snowboarder although I know some pros ride with their toe straps on the top of their boot.




Oh no! I skate with foot in front. Just seems easier to get more push power with >20 forward angle.


----------



## bazman (Jan 15, 2017)

Scalpelman said:


> Oh no! I skate with foot in front. Just seems easier to get more push power with >20 forward angle.


Don't do that if you like your knees ?

I used to do the same when I first started, probably due to skateboarding habits


----------



## drblast (Feb 28, 2017)

Let's see here...looking at your list of gear for a Jones Carbon Flagship, a TRice Climax, Burton Custom X, bindings with a lot of carbon, boots with pro athlete's name on them...

...nope! You're good.

Also nobody looks at what gear you have other than in lift lines to ask you how you like your board. And then you just say, "it's siiiiiiick" and make damn sure to nod your chin upwards and do that vocal fry thing like you're so high that it hurts to talk. Nobody will beat you up then.


----------



## Manicmouse (Apr 7, 2014)

Awesome gear  Intermediate is fine for a learner! You'll just learn faster if it's less forgiving. Also, it feels damn nice having new stuff! Enjoy!

I presume you're riding Ruapehu by your name? Visit the Regional Forums for the Ruapehu 2019 thread  You might be able to arrange meeting up with some other kiwis.


----------



## speedjason (May 2, 2013)

You'll get used to you stuff. Don't over think it. The better you get, the little gear can affect you.
As far as gear, nothing wrong with spending money on the good stuff.


----------



## speedjason (May 2, 2013)

Scalpelman said:


> Oh no! I skate with foot in front. Just seems easier to get more push power with >20 forward angle.


Just sounds ouchies when I see people do that. Like my ankle and knee just hurt when people push that way.


----------



## drblast (Feb 28, 2017)

speedjason said:


> Just sounds ouchies when I see people do that. Like my ankle and knee just hurt when people push that way.


Does this hurt other people? I do both but it seems like there's less of a knee and hip twist required the front way, especially if the front binding is angled; the angle pushes the back of the board out of the way of your free foot. I am just reading this wrong or used to the motion from skateboarding so it seems fine?


----------



## BoardieK (Dec 21, 2015)

I skate over the front, my front binding angle is 27 degrees and there's no way that I can get anywhere the same speed and direction skating over the rear. Knee is fine.


----------



## Rip154 (Sep 23, 2017)

Skating over the heelside is just easier, since you aren't pushing the board away from the foot you have your weight on. It's alot safer for beginners and the ones around them for sure.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

JTuroa said:


> Apologies if this isn't the right place to ask,
> 
> Ive just got new gear for the season coming.
> Last year was my first season. I got about 30 days in. I'd say I'm around intermediate level. I can carve, handle blue runs confidently, but park still freaks me out.
> ...


If you really want to be an asshole you just need to get next years gear before anyone else and let everyone know that it's next seasons. 



JTuroa said:


> Haha, thanks for the reassurance. I guess I feel weird with all this High end freestyle gear, when I know the chances of me taking it to the park is very unlikely. Technically speaking it all makes sense in terms of specs- I really enjoy carving, buttering and small natural features and side hits etc.
> 
> I feel like back country is calling me in the distance and that I may start venturing out towards the end of this season if I find the right mentor. which is why I opted for stiffer boots over softer, knowing that I may need the responsiveness later on.
> 
> ...


Just remember you gotta walk before you can run and you're still toddling along there. The good thing is you got more days last season than most "snowboarders" get in 3 seasons. Enjoy the lifestyle don't make it a sport.


----------



## timmytard (Mar 19, 2009)

JTuroa said:


> Haha, thanks for the reassurance. I guess I feel weird with all this High end freestyle gear, when I know the chances of me taking it to the park is very unlikely. Technically speaking it all makes sense in terms of specs- I really enjoy carving, buttering and small natural features and side hits etc.
> 
> I feel like back country is calling me in the distance and that I may start venturing out towards the end of this season if I find the right mentor. which is why I opted for stiffer boots over softer, knowing that I may need the responsiveness later on.
> 
> ...


I have a feeling you won't really like the boots, at first:|
They ARE gonna feel too stiff & you will most likely eat shit a few times cause of it:crying:

Eatin' shit it never good, but it's gonna happen a few times until you get used to the boots.

Suck it up, don't trade em in for softer boots.
Once you get used to them, you will be glad you kept them.
It might take a few times of going to get used to them & those few times are gonna suck probably?
You'll be second guessing your decision to buy them.
Gradually you'll it'll get better.

Think back to me saying this & remember that you already knew this was gonna happen.

You'll get used to them & in the long run it'll be better


TT


----------



## speedjason (May 2, 2013)

Soft boots are easier when your movement is not deliberate when learning. Once you are comfortable going fast and big, you will need stiffer boots.


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

speedjason said:


> Once you are comfortable going fast and big, you will need stiffer boots.


I wont argue it is more common to have stiffer boots for more aggressive riding, it is still personal preference. I ride plenty hard and fast and ride pretty soft boots. Whatever works best for you.


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

Nivek said:


> I wont argue it is more common to have stiffer boots for more aggressive riding, it is still personal preference. I ride plenty hard and fast and ride pretty soft boots. Whatever works best for you.


Ok,.. soft boots! But what about yer bindings? Do they flex a lot or are they Stiff? Responsive?

If so,.. Do you think that takes up some of the slack or lack of responsiveness from wearing soft boots? 

Just curious. :shrug:


----------



## buller_scott (Jun 10, 2018)

It's better to do it that way and enjoy paying the price for a lesson learned, than to be like someone I ride with - 15 years of riding, and always looking for the cheapest, shittiest Santa Cruz / World Industries decks.

You're not in too deep - you'll either grow into your gear, or at worst, get new boots / a new setup next season to mix it up, see what you like etc.


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

chomps1211 said:


> Nivek said:
> 
> 
> > I wont argue it is more common to have stiffer boots for more aggressive riding, it is still personal preference. I ride plenty hard and fast and ride pretty soft boots. Whatever works best for you.
> ...


Bunch of different stuff, the bindings can help. But I rode either my Lynx with 80+ days on them, or my new Tucknees every day and with Flow Freeballers, to Lien ATs, to Ride El Hefes. Works with all of it. I will say though that I have to have the right side bindings. Too big and i can't leverage anything right and I'll put on my Fuses.


----------



## freshy (Nov 18, 2009)

Well I can say from experience that having out dated board and bindings with boots and outerwear that don't fit properly is a lot worse for learning. No one will care what you look like or about your gear either. Just keep having fun and don't sweat hypothetical situations.


----------



## JTuroa (Jun 17, 2019)

Cheers for the raw and real timmy, Yeah that's what I was told to be expect.
I'm fine eating shit a couple times- as long as it's an investment.

I guess what really concerns me the most is eating shit for days and days and not being able to recover all the work I put in last year, and not being able to ride the way I want to- ( mostly carving and surfing with a little freestyle mixed in, mellow natural features ollies etc, not much into jibbing or big jumps)

I'll be into the shop to make my last payments this week, I will give them another try on and if I'm still feeling gross about it then I'll ask if they have anything just a tad softer. Unfortunately because we're so isolated here, boots can be hard to get.

What I'm most attracted to about the higher end boots from RIDE is the slime tongue tech. It makes sense that if you want to pay a premium price and get a boot that are going to last a long time, then a rigid tongue that won't breakdown is the way to go to me. 
I originally wanted the FUSE, but there's none left in the country at my size, and there was nothing else that fit well and had dual boa/ separate lower and upper locking.


----------



## JTuroa (Jun 17, 2019)

For anyone interested.

So far i've had about 3 days on all the new gear, and either I underestimated my level or gear reviews hype shit way too much.

So for anyone who's reading this post and has had or is having similar thoughts that i was here's my experience so far:

Boots ( RIDE Insano 18/19):
AMAZING- i never knew i could feel so locked and actually still have blood circulation. The Ride Insanos are exactly that.
They feel like a complete extension of my body, not like boots on my feet at all, more like my feet are boots!

That being said, riding is noticeably different, my edge to edge and control is intuitive and instant, but definitely not so much different that it feels difficult, nor did i experience any anxiety or hesitation, in fact the opposite.
Ollies and butters feel weird and require more energy, effort and intention.

Bindings(RIDE LTD 18/19):
locked in. the slightly 3d shape of the heel strap feels great, and having brand new ratchets is pretty life chaging, haha.
not much else to say, I haven't had enough experience riding yet to really understand or articulate the difference in bindings.

The board(RIDE Machete 152 19/20):
Stability!Stability!Stability!Stability! amazing, it feels a little heavy underfoot, but im putting that down to early season leg strength.

It feels great to be able to push much harder and really dig into my turns with out worrying about the board washing out.
The step up from an extruded base to sintered isn't obvious to me, but that could be due having more control at higher speeds so it doesn't feel that much faster.
As mentioned above, pressing and Ollies are taking a bit of extra work, but i can feel there is deff untapped snap and pop that's waiting to be unlocked.

The switch from flat to a hybrid camber profile again, hasn't been obvious. 

For all those who replied with encouragement and advice, I appreciate your input, it definitely helped relieve some anxiety I had coming into the season.


----------

